# Spray Waxes, what we using?.



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Coming to the end of my Duragloss and fancy trying something else. The duragloss is a doddle to use and looks good. 

Lots on the market but wondered what people have tried recently and been happy with?

Thanks.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Not so much spray wax as spray sealants but i really like and use these 2 regularly: Mitchell and King Seal and Infinity Wax QDX.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Sealant*



Imprezaworks said:


> Coming to the end of my Duragloss and fancy trying something else. The duragloss is a doddle to use and looks good.
> 
> Lots on the market but wondered what people have tried recently and been happy with?
> 
> Thanks.


I can recommend DODO juice Future Armour, its not a wax but a Nano sealant, give great gloss and lasts fro around 3 months, super easy to apply and can be used on wet or dry surfaces


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have been using Optimum Car Wax for the last few years. Technically very clever stuff but very easy to use. I tend to use it as a drying aid.

I am sure these days there are lots of really nice spray waxes


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Durability isn’t an issue as the car gets washed every week 

The duragloss is very nice to use, but like we all do. Let’s try something new


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I love using OPT Opti-seal as its a great rinse aid and good enough protection.

OPT car wax is nice and easy to use. It can streak on hot panels but not a huge issue. Its also the only UV patented spray wax on the market.

Meguiars x-press spray wax is highly rated in the US. Its suppose to be easy to use with great results even on hot panels and under the sun. Not tried it yet but its very tempting.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax is my go-to at the moment - can get this in Gallons (Meguiars Synthetic X-Press Spray Wax) - works really well on glass, and doesn't stain trim either.

Lasts 2-3 weeks on side/rear windows, and about a week on windscreen. As good as any glass sealant.

As it doesn't stain trim, I've seen people use it on interior plastics, but haven't tried it personally. I generally use Megs Interior Quik Detailer or 1Z ****pit Premium.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

tosh said:


> Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax is my go-to at the moment - can get this in Gallons (Meguiars Synthetic X-Press Spray Wax) - works really well on glass, and doesn't stain trim either..


I picked some up a few weeks ago, tried it the other week and been pleased with it. Easy to apply, leaves a nice finish and feel to the paint work and as we had some rain last week - beading very good as well.

A quick shot of wife's car having just applied it


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

tosh said:


> Lasts 2-3 weeks on side/rear windows, and about a week on windscreen. As good as any glass sealant.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have you ever used any gtechniq glass sealants? im guessing not.

Their is no comparison between G5 and express spray wax so please dont mislead people!

G5 is a glass sealant and lasts 3 months and water just rolls up the screen at 25.

Express spray wax lasts 2 weeks, water does not roll up at 25 like G5 does at all!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

\Rian said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have you ever used any gtechniq glass sealants? im guessing not.
> 
> ...


I have Nanolex Ultra, GTechniq G1 and G5, CarPro flyby forte, Angelwax H2Go. 
But not on all of my cars.

The point I was making, is that it's a spray wax where it works on all surfaces, doesn't stain and therefore extremely easy to use as you don't have to be too careful.

This is a thread about spray wax, I apologise for going off topic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Great info, thanks.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Imprezaworks said:


> Great info, thanks.


I picked up another bottle of Duragloss Aquawax from eBay recently, so you can still get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah.


Want to try something new. Because new.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Megs Ultimate Spray Wax for me too.

No smears adds gloss,, great water behaviour and lasts a couple of weeks.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

£10.64 at Halfords.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Depends on the goals, if its for regular maintenance on an otherwise unprotected car, optimum car wax due to the uv inhibitors


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been topping the AG EGP on one of my cars with AG rapid detailer. Goes on smooth and it's easy to buff. Definitely restores gloss and smoothness, but I'm not sure if it's really adding much durability. Either way, it's a nice product to use when you're running LSPs in the Autoglym range. Oh, it also smells great.

I also have Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer, which has some decent water behavior, and can last a couple weeks on it's own. It needs slightly more attention with buffing off, but otherwise it adds nice gloss and smoothness, with a bit of beading as well. Doesn't smell great but it's not off putting.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Megs Ultimate Spray Wax is very good last afew weeks and is easy to use as is Optimum car wax which is more durable.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Megs spray wax seems the one so far.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

Adams H2O Guard & Gloss. Can used on a wet or dry surface. Apparently lasts around 2 months. Happy enough with this to try some more items from their range.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Megs Ultimate spray wax is excellent on dried cars but I’m still a huge fan of Autoglym Aquawax on a washed & rinsed car. Two jobs in one (dry & wax).


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Imprezaworks said:


> Great info, thanks.


I would add Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer to your list as well. It's not the nicest in feel, and I can't comment on shine as I haven't used it in a while, but it adds real protection and water behavior that is not really matched in the spray and wipe world of products. Just don't expect it to be smooth, it's definitely a bit grabby in feel.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

AF Glisten an alternative?


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

There's alot of confusion on this thread with spray waxes, QD's, spray sealents and gloss enhancers. Which is understandable seeing as they all do similar jobs and often don't fall into a particular category.

So I'll give my opinion on the products I've used whilst trying to categorise them as best I can.

Spray waxes,

AF glisten: 
This is the only product I've used that is specifically labelled as a spray wax.
Haven't used it in quite some time but do remember it being easy to use and definitely made my performance blue ford "glisten"!
I only used this as it's intended to be and spritzed onto dry paint work and spread/buffed with a plush mf.

Gloss enhancers,

Obsession wax enhance: 
This is labled as a gloss enhancer but does contain montan wax.....confused.
Only tried this a couple of times
and tbh I didn't get on with it. It flashed off too quickly and became grabby. Still have the bottle sat on the shelf so might try it again some time.

ODK exhibit: 
Nice product this. Smells great, goes on smoothly and adds a good gloss. I used this the same way as I used af glisten.

QD's,

This is where I think alot of confusion starts as so many qd's claim to offer cleaning ability, gloss enhancement and protection all in one so why have a separate gloss enhancer or spray wax? More confusion!

Personally I almost never use a qd for cleaning so to avoid damaging my paintwork.

My main use of qd's is as a drying aid and to add a little gloss/protection after washing.

Odk entourage:
Another great smelling product that worked well as a drying aid and left behind a very slick feel to the panel.

Obsession wax flawless:
Not quite slick enough for me but still a good product.

Sonus acrylic spritz: 
One of my all time favourites.
Smells of coconut very similar to bsd. Nice and slick, great spray head, gives a sealant like shine.

Sonus carnauba spritz: 
Another great qd from sonus.
Similar performance to the above but with a wax like glow.
I remember it smelling very sweet, think it was strawberry.

Meguiars ultimate qd: 
Good qd this but didn't wow me.

Wax planet poly gloss: 
Another of my favourites.
A little thicker than others and can smear in hot temperatures.
BUT it gives one hell of a gloss!

Sonax bsd:
I've only just recently started using this. It's the thickest qd I've used but not as grabby as I'd expected. Personally I don't think it adds much to the finish but it does bead very nicely.

Spray sealants:

Dj supernatural acrylic spritz:
Really good product. Great finish somewhere between glossy and glass like. Good protection and durability as well.

Sonus acrylic glanz:
Very sharp blingy finish. Can't remember what its water behaviour was like or durability. Probably because I moved onto something else


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Cheers.

I used bsd when it first hit the scene years ago, everyone was buying it. Got some recently and just didn’t get on with it. Seemed to dry quick and was a pain to remove. Maybe the paint wasn’t as clean of other products as I thought.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Imprezaworks said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I used bsd when it first hit the scene years ago, everyone was buying it. Got some recently and just didn't get on with it. Seemed to dry quick and was a pain to remove. Maybe the paint wasn't as clean of other products as I thought.


The first few times I used it I was getting spotty results, beading that was crazy in some areas and meh in the others. I found I needed to really buff it in and make sure my towel had decent coverage. I also found having a separate buffing off towel helped, as it's a thick liquid and doesn't spread quite like other QDs that need minimal product.

Try it again, making sure you buff it evenly and thoroughly over the area, and then buff off with a dry clean MF, that seemed to do the trick for me.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

One that I was very impressed with was Prima HydroMax. It's a pray sealant and you supposedly have to use it in conjunction with the rest of their Hydro (water-based) products but it was really good.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Imprezaworks said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I used bsd when it first hit the scene years ago, everyone was buying it. Got some recently and just didn't get on with it. Seemed to dry quick and was a pain to remove. Maybe the paint wasn't as clean of other products as I thought.


Use it on wet panels while you dry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I used bsd when it first hit the scene years ago, everyone was buying it. Got some recently and just didn't get on with it. Seemed to dry quick and was a pain to remove. Maybe the paint wasn't as clean of other products as I thought.


I use BSD in a 50/50 mix with AG Aqua wax as a drying aid and pleased with the results, no issues with the BSD being grabby for me using it this way


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

You know when you bid on eBay thinking I probably won’t own that?. Just bought some ez car care voodoo limited hybrid detailer for £9.

Any good?


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm nearly out of fk425 absolutely love it although it doesn't really have protection as such it has UV inhibitors and anti static properties beads for a few days, it's so good I even use it for doing the windows and shower screen and mirrors at home, think I'm going to move on to something with more protection soon though might try megs since everyone seems to be recommending.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Imprezaworks said:


> You know when you bid on eBay thinking I probably won't own that?. Just bought some ez car care voodoo limited hybrid detailer for £9.
> 
> Any good?


I liked mine but have ran out and you cant buy it anymore for some reason. I found it quite glossy and pretty much just like all the other QD's out there. Gave good beading though, as good as the BSD/done dusted mix I use now.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Cheers. For £9 thought it was worth a go.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Imprezaworks said:


> Cheers. For £9 thought it was worth a go.


Id buy more if I could find it. EZ don't list it anymore. (it was 11.95 when I bought mine)


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

InstaFinish Quik Wax, nice little product that adds shine. Cant really comment on durability but use it as a drying aid for whatever wax I have on underneath. I don't really want a product that lasts for ages and supersedes the expensive wax I got on underneath. I want the wax to lets say top up for protection but last max 2 weeks till next wash.


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Autoglym Professional Express Wax. (Aqua Wax is its retail/consumer name). This is what I use after every 2 week maintenance wash and is more than durable enough to still be on there after 2 weeks. Water beading is excellent. Goes on wet as a drying aid so super quick.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried fusso luxury gloss?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

country boy said:


> Has anyone tried fusso luxury gloss?


I'm interested in feedback on this product :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

country boy said:


> Has anyone tried fusso luxury gloss?


Yes I have quite good infact,nice finish and lasted about 3 weeks or so. It is worth at try:thumb:


----------



## Chris8uck (Apr 27, 2018)

I did use the Auto Glym rapid detailer but everything seems costly!


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Bought some ultimate quick wax, a tad less than £10 delivered.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Try Argon by Alien Magic, really easy to apply, economic to use, just a few sprays per panel and even in full sun buffs off with no residue.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m trying some Backfire Carnuba Spray Wax at the moment


----------

